# Gender Profile Field and Random BBCode



## Butterfree (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay, I've finally brought back the gender profile field; your options this time are "Male", "Female" and "Call me 'It'". Nothing is displayed until you have actually set it, however; do that here.

There is also a new BBCode, [random]. It allows you to display a random item from what you specify - the format is [random]Something|||Something else|||Something else altogether[/random]. Obviously, this is mostly useful in signatures as it allows you to display random banners, random quotes, etc. (BBCode parsing continues within the tag, so you can put images there if you like).

So:

[random][sprite=dp]Bulbasaur[/sprite]|||[sprite=dp]Charmander[/sprite]|||[sprite=dp]Squirtle[/sprite][/random] becomes


(Refresh to see it change.)

Aaand that's it. Have fun.

EDIT1: Wait, I just realized that what with post caching, randomizing is not going to work properly. I'll go try to figure something out. Stay tuned.

EDIT2: Okay, it works. It's not parsed in signatures displayed in profiles, but meh. :/


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 12, 2008)

:O Dannichu can now bring back her Icon of the Now!

EDIT: And your sig is busted, Butterfree

EDIT2: D: Random looked like fun...

EDIT3: I like editing >.>


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 12, 2008)

YAY! No more people calling me "him"!


----------



## Minish (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay! I really missed the gender field. XDD

And the random code is a really interesting idea.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay, no more people asking if I'm a boy or a girl!=D


----------



## Zeph (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice. But now the 'guess he above poster's gender' game is completely redundant. Nevertheless, I barely ever use Forum Games anyway still very useful and one of the features I was awaiting the return of,


----------



## Nope (Aug 12, 2008)

Woohooo! No more people calling me "him" just because of my username!

:D


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay! Now I can stop having to guess people's genders. xD


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 12, 2008)

My gender was already pretty obvious.

Blazi*king* 175.


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay! Now people won't ask my gender! =3
And now I'll try that random thing.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 12, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:
			
		

> My gender was already pretty obvious.
> 
> Blazi*king* 175.


My surname is "King" and that doesn't automatically make me a male. My username is the name of a male character and that doesn't automatically make me a male. :/

Anyway, good luck trying to sort out the random code. Should make for some funtimes when it's up and running.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 12, 2008)

My gender was completely nontrivial, since despite the fact I'm male, the 'character' I use for my username is female. I'm sure it confused a few people along the way, but this should clear that up.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 12, 2008)

I like the random tag

Refresh and see what else I posted!


----------



## nastypass (Aug 12, 2008)

It still isn't working in my sig.  ; ;

ETA: it has been fixed  :V


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 12, 2008)

aww, now we can't promote spivak pronouns as much :(


----------



## surskitty (Aug 12, 2008)

spivak pronouns >>> 'call me it'


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay! I've had problems with people thinking I'm female due to my name... D:


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 12, 2008)

I think the random tag may have another problem... Either that, or this is affecting all threads.

Threads won't load entirely, causing the irritating little loading symbol to remain. This ONLY happens when refreshing a thread D:


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 13, 2008)

I love the random tag. :3


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 13, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I think the random tag may have another problem... Either that, or this is affecting all threads.
> 
> Threads won't load entirely, causing the irritating little loading symbol to remain. This ONLY happens when refreshing a thread D:


Not happening for me. :/


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 13, 2008)

surskitty said:


> spivak pronouns >>> 'call me it'


I'd rather be an "it" than an "e", because if I were "e" then I'd be like, the base of the natural log and I prefer unnatural log thxplz


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2008)

if you were 'e' you'd be AIDS. 

but yeah, that random thing is going to be useful; it should work with text or something.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 13, 2008)

It does work with text. Butterfree's example uses a sprite bbcode to demonstrate that you can use bbcode in it, but you don't _need_ to.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2008)

well, that's what I get for being lazy and not doing something before asking if it works. x:

but yeah, +900 points for useful code addition.


----------



## allitersonance (Aug 13, 2008)

I muchly approve of "Call me 'It' ". :D


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2008)

Of course you do, it. I seem to remember you insisting on the old forums (or possibly these ones) that you never wished to reveal your gender as it was unimportant to you. Or something similar.


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Aug 14, 2008)

Yayness!!! No more confusion!


----------



## Yenaa (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, that's dandy news! I've always been interested in those switching image signatures people have. I'm working on mine now. :)


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

So it's possible for different posts by the same user to have different signatures under them, right? In the same page, I mean.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes. The signature is randomized every time a post is rendered.


----------

